# [FYI] Server Hiccup Nov 6th



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 6, 2001)

Had a few minutes of downtime this afternoon.  The MYSQL database server that runs this forum was restarted, and that caused the hiccup a few folks have emailed me about this afternoon.  Should be running ok now.

Any problems, please e-mail me and I'll look into em.
webmaster@martialtalk.com

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 6, 2001)

It was runnin' slower than molasses for me the night of Nov. 5.  Took me forever to get pages loaded through my cable modem.  Seems to be working much better, now.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 6, 2001)

Last night I was "trying" to get a banner rotator script running...kept 'breaking' the board.  The server we are on has several other forums running on it, and it seems at least 1 had a script run haywire.  I'm hoping to go dedicated server within the year, but the one I want is $600 a month ( 2GB ram, 1Ghz cpu, etc), and I can't really absorb $9,000/yr  in operating costs yet.  

btw: banner rotator IS working....since 1am we've displayed almost 2000 pages!  Wow


----------

